# Migration Thunderbird -> Apple Mail



## Krisp (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train d'esssayer de migrer de Thunderbird vers Mail mais l'importation ne se passe pas correctement.
A force de farfouiller j'ai finalement trouvé qu'il faut utiliser l'application 'Eudora Mailbox Cleaner'.
Malheureusement, le download depuis le site mac.com (j'ai trouvé ce lien: http://homepage.mac.com/aamann ) ne fonctionne plus.

D'ou question:
- Ou puis je le trouver?
- Quelqu'un pourrait il me l'envoyer?
- Y a t'il une autre solution??

Merci d'avance,
Christophe


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Eudora Mailbox Cleaner 4.7 est disponible sur MacUpdate &#224; cette adresse : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7050


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Sinon, la solution que j'ai adopt&#233;, c'est un serveur imap en localhost , comme &#231;a tous mes mails sont accessibles quelque soit le lecteur de courrier que j'emploie. Pour la configuration, il existe mailserve (qui est payant). 

A+


----------



## Krisp (25 Août 2006)

Pa5cal: a partir de ton lien, quand j'essaie de downloader le fichier, j'obtiens toujours la même erreur: "You have requested a page that is not currently available due to data transfer restrictions"

Je suis le seul à avoir le problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Bon, en tout cas, &#231;a, c'est un sujet pour internet !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Août 2006)

Krisp a dit:
			
		

> Pa5cal: a partir de ton lien, quand j'essaie de downloader le fichier, j'obtiens toujours la m&#234;me erreur: "You have requested a page that is not currently available due to data transfer restrictions"
> 
> Je suis le seul &#224; avoir le probl&#232;me?


Effectivement, plus rien n'est accessible.

L'ensemble des pages de l'auteur, Andreas Amann, semble &#234;tre totalement inaccessibles. Elles l'&#233;taient pourtant encore au d&#233;but du mois.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Août 2006)

Sinon, une version moins récentes (4.1.1 d'octobre 2004) est téléchargeable ici : http://files.5star-network.com/Mac/Internet/EudoraMailboxCleaner.dmg


----------

